# UDS Brisket??  Help...



## brisketbandit (Jun 28, 2010)

> Hey guys. myself and my buddy Just completed our first UDS build and seasoned it with a fatty last weekend. Planning on trying to cook Beef brisket next. I am a "greenhorn" in every sense of the word... Bare with me... I really havent smoked anything before and am completely new to the UDS. Are there any "how to" threads on smoking Brisket on the UDS specifically.... cooking/prep/cook times? If so, please direct me to them.
> 
> Is there a "rule of thumb' when it comes to smoking a Brisket on a UDS?





>





> I really know nothing about rubs and prep, smoke times, ammount of coal to use, woods chunks?  Moisten them? foil the brisket or not? Are there any rub recipies out there that may get me started?





>





> can someone give me a general "UDS brisket 101" type instruction so that I can get started.  Seems like the more reasearch I do on this forum the more confused I get and realize that everyone has their own way...





>





> Basically I am looking to get the brisker tender and juicy enough for shredded brisket sandwiches...
> 
> I appreciate any and all help.
> 
> ...


----------



## ak1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Always remember this one rule. It's very important and it's the only rule that can not be broken.

Here goes;

The meat is done, when it is done!

With brisket, as with any other meat, there are many options. Some people just put on salt & pepper, rub it in, and let the brisket do it's thing. Others use a spice rub....

What you need to remember is that there is no right/wrong way.  There is only the way that works for you. Find a recipe you like, and try it. If you don't like the result, try something else. It's the only way to learn what works for you.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 29, 2010)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^  every thing he said, it's done when it's done


----------



## benswholehogbbq (Jun 29, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Always remember this one rule. It's very important and it's the only rule that can not be broken.
> 
> Here goes;
> 
> ...


That's it. Like with everything else, experience is the best teacher. Now trial and error your way to GLORY !


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 29, 2010)

There is nothing special with cooking a brisket on a UDS or any other smoker. Just pick out a rub and a injection if you like then smoke it at 225-250 until it hits 165 then foil it and bring it up to around 200. Some foil some don't. I prefer to foil mine but that's totally up to you. I use an injection mix of beef broth, V8 and some spices. I inject it the night before then in the morning I rub it with my rub and throw it on the smoker. Like they said its done when the temp says its done. It goes by weight, fat content, thickness etc. so you will want to plan for extra time if you are serving this for a meal that time. I usually figure around 1.75 to 2 hours per lb to be on the safe side when serving guests. There is nothing worse than saying supper is at 7 and the meat isn't close to done yet. And last bot not least once your brisket reaches around 200 if you haven't already foiled it do so and then put it in a cooler with lots of towels. This will keep it warm for several hours and make it very very juicy. Good luck and make sure to take pictures (qview).


----------



## brisketbandit (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.  appreciate the help.  I figured it was pretty simple but as I read more and more threads on the UDS, Brisket, etc, I am seeing that everyone has their own method.  Some foil some dont, some put the fat cap down and some dont, some trim off all the exterior fat and some dont... some live by the "low and slow" method and some try to cook it as fast as possible with higher heat.   Because I am a newbie, I was just looking for suggestions on getting started and maybe what "not" to do rather than what to do.  The more and more I read through the threads on UDS, Brisket, etc, the more methods I am finding.  I really dont want to screw it up, so just really need a fail safe method to start experimenting with. 

Thanks again!!! 

Jeff


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hard to argue with what anyone said above.  Rbranster has is right; don't over complicate the thing.  keep your temps in the butter zone -- 225-250*.  It's done when it's done -- no shortcuts to good Q.

I just put a 15 lb. packer in this morning: salt, pepper, and smoke; fat cap up; will foil at 165* and pull out at 200-205*; rest in cooler wrapped in towels for 2-4 hours; shred by hand; chow down (actually, we have to wait to eat this one b/c its going with us to my daughter's later this week -- along with pulled pork and a breakfast fattie.  Q-view later today; please stand by).


----------

